# LE* Pit



## drmike

Howdy folks.   Glad to finally make it over to this little corner of the web.

Been lurking on Lowendtalk for a while.  Total crap heap that site is.  The provider arguing, random censorship, same stupid conversations (can you recommend a VPS in some illegal location for most of the world population?).

If you are discussing things via private messages over there, good luck, it isn't private.

If you believe it is a fair market place, think again.  Place is totally skewed towards on provider and shell companies it controls and kids dumb enough to jump in bed with such a harlot.

Lets build this site up and do so at the disadvantage of Lowendtalk.  At least we know who owns/operates this site, unlike Lowendtalk


----------



## shovenose

agreed 99%


----------



## MannDude

It's certainly been on the downward slope, and unfortunately there have been too many shady events that can't help make you believe something sketchy is going on.

I mean, it's a website and the owners (whoever that is now) can do what they want with it. But I do believe it'll lose value as the unrest increases and the content sinks down hill. People won't want to participate in that.


----------



## drmike

Has it been confirmed that Joel the kite sailing fool has lifted anchor and offloaded the site?  Know the hosting company of the site was all mixed up in the money - with the ad account going to their employee, oddly.

Seems really odd that the big mouth provider in Buffalo who sells the Chicago brand comments on a tanked thread and it suddenly springs back to page 1 from about page 2-3.


----------



## jarland

LowEndTalk is a great website......


To advertise vpsboard on


----------



## Nick

buffalooed said:


> Has it been confirmed that Joel the kite sailing fool has lifted anchor and offloaded the site?  Know the hosting company of the site was all mixed up in the money - with the ad account going to their employee, oddly.
> 
> Seems really odd that the big mouth provider in Buffalo who sells the Chicago brand comments on a tanked thread and it suddenly springs back to page 1 from about page 2-3.


Several reliable sources have confirmed this to me however I haven't 'seen' any proof from it.


----------



## drmike

Nice!  Time for someone to bring the "proof" on the site handover/sale.

Anyone made sense of the change to new accounts and various new people that seem to just appear on the site?

The URPad bogus review trifecta thread comes to mind.   Bunches of other weird account approvals in past month or two.


----------



## Asama

It lost a lot of quality and gained daily dramas.


----------



## Nick

buffalooed said:


> Nice!  Time for someone to bring the "proof" on the site handover/sale.
> 
> Anyone made sense of the change to new accounts and various new people that seem to just appear on the site?
> 
> The URPad bogus review trifecta thread comes to mind.   Bunches of other weird account approvals in past month or two.


Well, as many know the money from the LET/LEB ads go to Alex from ColoCrossing.


----------



## drmike

I remember the Alex scandal Nick.   I call that a shamelesshost   Fail to see how colocrossing justifies taking in all the ad dollars.  I mean they host the site at most on a $100-200 dedicated server.  Makes no sense unless they've owned the site for much longer than the community realizes.

Bless whoever found the Alex link via the ad network.


----------



## shovenose

I don't see the problem with the LowEndNetwork/ColoCrossing connections, I really don't.

I mean, heck, if the site was hosted on ShoveHost and I got the ad money, there would be conspiracies about me too...

But, I do take issue with the out of control raging angry people. Am I on my best behavior there? No, and I need to work on that, but it's a crazy place.


----------



## drmike

Well, just one persons opinion here @Shovenose.   The LEN + CC, if they are/have been one in the same, that is problematic.  Why?  Because they go out of their way to cover up such.  The ad account comes to mind   Look at who is on worst behavior and who gets banned for saying what.   Certainly skewed towards CC.

A for instance is when the big mouth via Chicago spouted off and was banned and his teenage sidekick with a concocted name started posting.  Click and clack.

But the big deal is just fairness.  If you control / own LET/LEB then you have log ins, IP information, private messages, etc.  Plus you can plug/uplift front companies and resellers of your products.

Do you trust a guy like CVPS_CHRIS having that info and knowledge?


----------



## shovenose

Yes, I do trust him. In fact, I get servers from him (ColoCrossing, through ChicagoVPS)... surely somebody who can run a company can be trusted with a forum?


----------



## drmike

Facepalm shovenose.  Glad to see you over here.

Since you are eating from the poisoned tree let me ask you something - I've long wanted to ask the army of companies selling out of those locations you mention:

*"What value add do you or your company bring to the table as a provider in those locations?  I mean, you use their hardware, their network, their hands to do everything."*​
That's while they compete with you, with their _brands_ most of which are interested in driving the prices down even more (undercutting).

Not exactly how normal businesses operate (competing with their customers).


----------



## TheLinuxBug

ROFL. Shovenose....... really?  You must have a bunch of cheap server from them or something.  All I will say is, if CC doesn't own LEB/LET then the staff there sure allows it to look that way.  Creating users which are approved by their own special admin accounts instead of the moderators, Chief is never there to do anything at all productive.  Either Chief gave up on LET, Doesn't care at all about LET, or he was just a puppet put in place to make it look like CC doesn't own the whole thing.  Anyway you slice it.... still smells fishy.

Cheers!


----------



## MannDude

Whats up?


----------



## Francisco

[14:13:29] Dilt says:

HAHAHAHA

[14:13:34] Dilt says:

http://www.lowendtalk.com/

[14:13:48] Dilt says:

Someone got in and made everyone an admin.

[14:14:03] Dilt says:

It just got closed down like a minute ago

 

I figured I got banned or something

 

Francisco


----------



## mojeda

Wow...


----------



## D. Strout

LET may die because of this. I hope everyone comes here. Chief has been deleted, I think.


----------



## TheLinuxBug

Um, someone hacked LET and made all users Administrator.  I clicked a link and magically ended up in the administrator panel. How sad is it that the thank you button only takes 1 click to turn on.  Fun times.


----------



## WebSearchingPro

Yeah i stumbled upon everyone being admin, like 5 minutes before everything going to hell, I was trying to message an admin. But the hacker disabled the site


----------



## WebSearchingPro

I attempted setting everyone back to member (including myself), not sure if that will have any effect though.


----------



## Alto

Nice message of the day on LET advertising this site.


----------



## mojeda

I also found that I was an admin on LET, I then think all accounts were deleted...

Someone also had changed the name of the forum to "vpsboard sucks."

Now it seems the site is either disable or was deleted.

I also find it sad that it was using nginx 1.0 (released 2011) and not the latest, 1.4.1...


----------



## Lee

CC have just admitted owning LET/LEB now.

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?p=8686654&posted=1#post8686654

Damage limitation incoming.


----------



## Awmusic12635

Well I was going to make a post of it here when I noticed, though I can see that is alread taken care of.


Hope they get it all sorted out.


----------



## Francisco

That WHT thread is going to be gold.


Francisco


----------



## mojeda

Screenshot it all!


----------



## wdq

The blog keeps going up and down. You'd think that they would be able to put everything back online a little faster.


----------



## Lee

CC, CVPS, Chris et all will come up smelling of roses, it's the way of things


----------



## Asama

> CC have just admitted owning LET/LEB now.



Wonder how many chief got for it.


----------



## MartinD

Actual lol.


----------



## Amitz

Where is CVPS-Chris when you could live-spank his little ass?


----------



## mojeda

I wonder if Liam knew about CC owning LET and LEB...


----------



## Eased

Seems down from here too, checkout this thread @ WHT: http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?p=8686618


----------



## Amitz

mojeda said:


> I wonder if Liam knew about CC owning LET and LEB...


Don't you think that one Administrator can see the other ones in the backend?


----------



## shovenose

Probably Liam was not admin enough.


----------



## Amitz

shovenose said:


> Probably Liam was not admin enough.


Wasn't that his usertitle?


----------



## Marc M.

Did you guys see this on WHT? -> http://sqz.io/letpawned


 




> The funniest thing is that the hack showed that ColoCrossing/ChicagoVPS were the "hidden" owners of the forum even though they always denied it. I guess that LET, ColoCrossing and ChicagoVPS have something to explain...


----------



## Lee

mojeda said:


> I wonder if Liam knew about CC owning LET and LEB...


Oh please, of course he and the others had to know about it.


----------



## Freek

marcm said:


> Did you guys see this on WHT? -> http://sqz.io/letpawned




First post I see is you posting shortened links with sqz.io again aarggh 


Aaaand we're back


----------



## Francisco

Fun one for you guys.

Last year Joel used to talk to me almost daily on skype calls about life, business, cool things he got for work, etc.

At one point he made a comment that someone wanted to buy the site and wanted to know the price of it. He replied with "$50,000".

Joel never shared the name with me of who wanted to buy it since "It wasn't important".

I should have taken the site when LEA offered it.

Francisco


----------



## Marc M.

I made sqz.io as a community tool, nothing more. I like using it, it's not harming anyone 



Freek said:


> First post I see is you posting shortened links with sqz.io again aarggh
> Aaaand we're back


----------



## Marc M.

Who is Joel?



Francisco said:


> Fun one for you guys.
> 
> Last year Joel used to talk to me almost daily on skype calls about life, business, cool things he got for work, etc.
> 
> At one point he made a comment that someone wanted to buy the site and wanted to know the price of it. He replied with "$50,000".
> 
> Joel never shared the name with me of who wanted to buy it since "It wasn't important".
> 
> I should have taken the site when LEA offered it.
> 
> Francisco


----------



## lbft

Joel is Chief, or at least he was until it became ColoCrossingTalk.


----------



## BradND

RIP to LET i guess. The only way we can make this hurt is if - YOU THE CUSTOMER cancel your dedicated servers with CC, your VPS with resellers etc. Give em the finger guys.


----------



## drmike

WHT thread has Colocrossing confessing to owning LET... Presuming LEB too.  They aren't remorseful at all about it and playing word games now.

http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?p=8686771


----------



## shovenose

@BradND explain to me why I should cancel my services with ChicagoVPS? Why I should get rid of some really well priced dedicated servers? ColoCrossing/ChicagoVPS has a decent network, and great prices. Just because they run LEB/LET is no reason to get rid of them.


----------



## BradND

Because they are an extremely shady company? They lie about everything. not just LET


----------



## drmike

http://buysellads.com/buy/detail/150905

6 of 40 ad spots available... Was at 5 available yesterday.  

Wonder what other providers are going to pull the plug on giving over money now that that the Colocrossing cat is out of the bag?
 

@Shovenose,  their network might be decent and prices low, but how can you have a business relationship with a group of chronic liars?

After this blows up fully there will be even less interest in Colocrossing's network, especially in that goofy Buffalo location.


----------



## Amitz

Shovenose is missing a gene to understand some things, I fear.


----------



## Amitz

The WHT thread is marked as 'Featured' now...


----------



## wdq

It's back up for me now.


----------



## MannDude

wdq said:


> It's back up for me now.


Same here.

Lets see where this goes.


----------



## drmike

So does anyone keep in contact with Liam, Infinity or any of the other community moderators from Lowendtalk?

We all need to determine if they knew CC ran the site or if they were duped into believing Chief was still running the site.

Anyone know these folks and want to invite them over here?


----------



## MannDude

Saw this great thread, and was unable to respond as it was deleted before I could...



http://i.imgur.com/OUG9GOC.png


----------



## lbft

Liam's an Administrator, there is no way he could possibly not know.


----------



## Marc M.

You forgot about Vedran


----------



## MannDude

They've had their suspicions, from what I can tell.

But they did all the work while the others pockets the dough.


----------



## mojeda

Plot twist: Liam works for ColoCrossing.

not really.


----------



## BradND

Well he has been MIA for a while..


----------



## mojeda

I think it's too late for LET though...


----------



## bfj

Is that like fight club? The first 3 rules of LET is not talk about anyone BUT ChicagoVPS or ColoCrossing customers...and if you do talk about them do not put up a bad review?


----------



## MannDude

bfj said:


> Is that like fight club? The first 3 rules of LET is not talk about anyone BUT ChicagoVPS or ColoCrossing customers...and if you do talk about them do not put up a bad review?


Exactly.

I was impressed by how fast they pulled it down. I was typing when it happened. Was neat to get the notification though.

Now, I wonder if we put it in our signatures. Keep mind guys, you can win a CatalystHost VPS for referring new members. There is a unique referral url in the sidebar for you on the index =]


----------



## Asama

I don't think they lied to the admin / mods. (Would be ridiculous stupid if they did it)


----------



## Jack

MannDude said:


> Exactly.
> 
> I was impressed by how fast they pulled it down. I was typing when it happened. Was neat to get the notification though.
> 
> Now, I wonder if we put it in our signatures. Keep mind guys, you can win a CatalystHost VPS for referring new members. There is a unique referral url in the sidebar for you on the index =]


----------



## mnpeep

MannDude said:


> Now, I wonder if we put it in our signatures. Keep mind guys, you can win a CatalystHost VPS for referring new members. There is a unique referral url in the sidebar for you on the index =]


And... Francisco is in the lead. *LOL*


----------



## mud

No one told me anything, I'm sure the other two moderators haven't been informed either.

Liam certainly knew what was going on.


----------



## netnub

I speak with Infinity, but not Liam.


----------



## SeriesN

Infinity knew nothing however, it smelt fishy and that smell was strong enough to know there were rotten fish.

The worst part, LIAM LIED.


----------



## breton

Asama said:


> I don't think they lied to the admin / mods. (Would be ridiculous stupid if they did it)


I can tell by myself that I didn't know.

Now I don't have an access to the flagged posts, though I have a 'Moderator' badge.


----------



## Marc M.

I doubt that Vedran (welcome by the way) or Infinity knew anything.


----------



## drmike

Mud, which admin/was your username over there?   Saying you didn't know CC owned the site?  Who was contacting you / instructing you?  Chief?

@SeriesN,  sure about Infinity?  Take it you know him/have talked with him?


----------



## SeriesN

buffalooed said:


> Mud, which admin/was your username over there?   Saying you didn't know CC owned the site?  Who was contacting you / instructing you?  Chief?
> 
> @SeriesN,  sure about Infinity?  Take it you know him/have talked with him?


Yes. We chat on a regular basis. Most of the chats are friendly non business related but yes, we chit chat a lot.


----------



## breton

buffalooed said:


> Who was contacting you / instructing you?  Chief?


Usually Chief was contacting us with notices that we should not give comments to some provider because of some legal issues. Though we (I) haven't seen him for a while


----------



## drmike

Thanks @SeriesN.   Sanity checking 

Liam seems in the middle of this.   Anyone chat with him?


----------



## drmike

@breton,   how long ago was your last known "Chief" contact?


----------



## Francisco

I talk to Liam on skype every few days so I'll poke him for some info.

He's a good guy and a really hard worker so I hope people don't burn his toes too much.

Francisco


----------



## SeriesN

Francisco said:


> I talk to Liam on skype every few days so I'll poke him for some info.
> 
> 
> He's a good guy and a really hard worker so I hope people don't burn his toes too much.
> 
> 
> Francisco


As a person, I like him alot. Honest, hardworking and cool person, but he did lie and that was a bad thing


----------



## mud

Ah, sorry. I'm vedran there, I forgot I used a different username to register here. I'm not an admin, I used to be a moderator on LET.

I don't think you understand how moderation on LET worked. No one instructed me, I've done my part of moderation using my own judgment, and except an occasional PM from Liam and Chief (the last one from Chief about 2 months ago, and last one from Liam about a month ago) there were no instructions.

I agree, Liam is a good guy and a hard worked, and even tho it's obvious he was affiliated with CC all this time it never showed in his actions.

Thanks for the welcome @marcm


----------



## breton

buffalooed said:


> @breton,   how long ago was your last known "Chief" contact?


March 14. He also changed his email (as you can see by his gravatar).
I'd say Liam didn't know everything, because in our discussion we talked about Chris and Chris was even banned for some time.


----------



## breton

mud said:


> Ah, sorry. I'm vedran there, I forgot I used a different username to register here. I'm not an admin, I used to be a moderator on LET.
> 
> I don't think you understand how moderation on LET worked. No one instructed me, I've done my part of moderation using my own judgment, and except an occasional PM from Liam and Chief (the last one from Chief about 2 months ago, and last one from Liam about a month ago) there were no instructions.
> 
> I agree, Liam is a good guy and a hard worked, and even tho it's obvious he was affiliated with CC all this time it never showed in his actions.
> 
> Thanks for the welcome @marcm


I can confirm everything here


----------



## dmmcintyre3

Humza had seen some of the IP matches but AFAIK he had no official knowledge about CC owning LEB/LET.


----------



## Francisco

Did you two quit your posts or were you asked to step down?

Just curious why vedran said 'used to'

Francisco


----------



## Francisco

dmmcintyre3 said:


> Humza had seen some of the IP matches but AFAIK he had no official knowledge about CC owning LEB/LET.


'mikehighend' is Chris. When I had access to the lowendbox.com setup I bet Joel that they matched. He looked it up and sure enough, he was cackling like mad.
He confronted Chris about it but Chris kept going on about how it's all a lie and that they don't know each other. After that 'mikehighend' started to connect from an entirely different IP.

Francisco


----------



## mud

Francisco said:


> Did you two quit your posts or were you asked to step down?
> 
> 
> Just curious why vedran said 'used to'
> 
> 
> Francisco


I sent a message to Liam to remove me from the post so I guess you can say I quit.


----------



## breton

Francisco said:


> Did you two quit your posts or were you asked to step down?
> 
> Just curious why vedran said 'used to'
> 
> Francisco


We haven't quited yet. I still have the buttons (and I still use them!), though I don't have an access to the nicks lookup.


----------



## SeriesN

mud said:


> I sent a message to Liam to remove me from the post so I guess you can say I quit.


The best part of job, saying "I quit".


----------



## Francisco

breton said:


> We haven't quited yet. I still have the buttings (and I still use them!), though I don't have an access to the nicks lookup.


Fair enough 
Francisco


----------



## Mun

http://www.lowendtalk.com/profile/Mun

Changed my password something I can never guess, yes I could rescue my password but im not that desperate.

And Hello new home


----------



## SeriesN

Welcome to VPS board Mun. Hope you will find this place friendly and less shady


----------



## mnpeep

Mun said:


> http://www.lowendtalk.com/profile/Mun
> 
> Changed my password something I can never guess, yes I could rescue my password but im not that desperate.
> 
> And Hello new home


Relative picture:







http://maxshosting.com/imagers/iamdone.jpg


----------



## mojeda

I think there is something wonky about posting images?


----------



## Mun

Pokes SeriesN how's my vps working: GREAT!  

Glad to have you here.


----------



## SeriesN

Mun said:


> Pokes SeriesN how's my vps working: GREAT!
> 
> Glad to have you here.


No, Glad to have YOU here .

On a shameless note, just got our kvm lineup ready, too bad LET bubble bursted before I had the chance of putting up ads


----------



## mnpeep

mojeda said:


> I think there is something wonky about posting images?


I added a link.


----------



## Mun

lol mnpeep, also bad mnpeep.... http://maxshosting.com/status/ you removed the info at the bottom


----------



## Nick

Mun said:


> http://www.lowendtalk.com/profile/Mun
> 
> Changed my password something I can never guess, yes I could rescue my password but im not that desperate.
> 
> And Hello new home


Glad to have you here


----------



## mnpeep

Mun said:


> lol mnpeep, also bad mnpeep.... http://maxshosting.com/status/ you removed the info at the bottom


Yeah... don't want other providers on there. Sorry... the license allowed me to do it.


----------



## Noerman

> Win a free VPS for a year, thanks to our friends at CatalystHost!




404 - Not Found


----------



## Mun

mnpeep said:


> Yeah... don't want other providers on there. Sorry... the license allowed me to do it.


Okay, W.E.  Not my product anyways


----------



## drmike

So we have CVPS_Chris with multiple accounts...

We have admins who were still being contacted by "Chief".

That Alex Vial sure is a lying piece of feces.


----------



## Mun

I would love to invite @liam here


----------



## breton

buffalooed said:


> So we have CVPS_Chris with multiple accounts...
> 
> We have admins who were still being contacted by "Chief".
> 
> That Alex Vial sure is a lying piece of feces.


1. Not admins, moderators2. As we said, we were not contacted for pretty long time.


----------



## Orien

I've chatted with Liam a few times and find his presumed involvement interesting given the things we talked about.


----------



## Mun

orien you have a WHT link, are you involved with them in a moderation capacity?


----------



## Francisco

Mun said:


> orien you have a WHT link, are you involved with them in a moderation capacity?


Yep, he's "Orien" on there too, a mod 
Francisco


----------



## Mun

Hmmm, I never really have been on WHT other then for google searches.

Also Francisco stop being so god damn helpful 

Mun


----------



## Orien

Mun said:


> orien you have a WHT link, are you involved with them in a moderation capacity?


I work at iNET, which owns WHT. I've been a moderator since 2009, but my involvement in that area has decreased substantially.


----------



## Mun

Orien said:


> I work at iNET, which owns WHT. I've been a moderator since 2009, but my involvement in that area has decreased substantially.


Ohh okay


----------



## Awmusic12635

Worst part of moving over to vpsboard, having to learn the new usernames of everyone that decided to change theirs.


----------



## Mun

Im still Mun


----------



## Awmusic12635

Mun said:


> Im still Mun


Good. One less I have to mentally change


----------



## bfj

I was premiso, but yer I havn't posted on LET in over a year so yea


----------



## mojeda

I'm still mojeda as well.


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle

Liam's in for one hell of a surprise when he decides to grace us with his presence.


----------



## drmike

Wow....

Censorship on LET... Imagine that.

I see at least one provider who is well known in the community says he has/is going to cancel his ads on LET since CC owns it...

Defunding them should be interesting.   Clearly the summer hosts will jump and fill the spaces and be hosted on CC's network.

Should be an interesting downward spiral.


----------



## drmike

Glad to have you on board Mun.

Some of us need to do search and rescue to retrieve the other good folks left on LET. 

Would like to see Raymii over here.  Joepie also


----------



## Coastercraze

Oh well  vpsboard.com is less to type anyways


----------



## drmike

So LET is now pulling posts at a good clip.

A few users are complaining about shilling of VPSBOARD in so many threads.

I am guessing most of these users are loyal VPS owners on CC's network or sellers on the same network.

Anyways,  they aren't doing a good job scrubbing the site.

Now post spammers are hitting the site 

Wholesale Ralph Lauren polo shirts Redefine Economical Fashion

Whole sale discounts from Abercrombie are the best Buy

I'd be cancelling my account over there, as inevitably it's going to get hacked again.  Passwords and account details will be leaked.   We know how well Buffalo handles data leaks?  CVPS_database anyone?


----------



## drmike

Did I say accounts and details will be leaked... Some already have....


----------



## shovenose

So, Orien, perhaps you can get anon-e-mouse and bear to stop acting like tyrants and unban me at WHT?


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle

Some? Assume that all of them have been leaked.


----------



## jarland

Finally got around to a unique password for everything. Well, a couple things not included that I frankly couldn't care less if people got into of course.


----------



## drmike

Love you little icon there WelltodoInformalCattle 

The passwords are hashed and I have no idea of how secure they are or aren't.  But, clearly lots of folks were looking at admin info today.  Data dumped?   Maybe.  Haven't seen it floating around yet.

Ugly, for honest non nerds who aren't disguising themselves on LET.


----------



## drmike

So I propose we setup a rescue system to identify and attract some of the decent folks from LET over to vpsBoard.

TheLinuxBug is one of those people.  He just wrote an elegant heartfelt piece about why hordes of us are infuriated with the Colocrossing ownership.  Someone outreach and tell him who is moving their puck over to here.

http://www.lowendtalk.com/discussion/10510/official-qa/p3

says:

*TL; DR:*

This was a community of Linux/Unix and virtualization enthusiasts, now it is just another commercial advertising machine like WHT. The community members were lied to, and what ColoCrossing did was wrong, even the so called lies of omission. "No buddy directly asked me" and other cop outs. They should apology formally to the community members who worked so hard here to keep this place a great place to be as well as for lying and being unscrupulous. Do I think they will, probably not.


----------



## Amitz

shovenose said:


> So, Orien, perhaps you can get anon-e-mouse and bear to stop acting like tyrants and unban me at WHT?


Quality Control says: No.

Harr, Harr...


----------



## Marc M.

Now that it's out in the open they are trying to spin it. Who you might ask? The peeps behind LowEndTalk, ColoCrossing and gang that is. I am not speculating here, Liam himself posted this on LET:

http://sqz.io/spinmeister

I have also quote it, as well as taken a screenshot:




> *Liam:*
> 
> // I had hoped to post this last night however the forum was not up when I headed off to sleep.
> 
> In the past few days I have not been too well. Therefore I have spent very little time on a computer. I have however noticed tonight several posts/things that we would like to clear up and address.
> 
> Contrary to popular belief, one person or entity has not run LowEndBox for quite sometime. Jon, from ColoCrossing, has been actively involved with helping run LowEndBox for a while. When he initially got involved, some may remember LEB was in a desperate state. Recently his involvement has steadfastly increased as others have decided to Part Company.
> 
> It is not a secret that LEB/LET has quite a few problems. Large proportions of these issues have been around for a while and remain unfixed. Fortunately I, and others involved, now have the power to fix these problems. We will also be implementing other long overdue improvements.
> 
> The Wild West nature of the community will be reigned in as we guide LowEndTalk back to its position as a respectable server admin forum. Extreme childness will not be tolerated. LowEndBox is also being carefully redrafted to interest all aspects of the community. The ratio between offers vs non-offer content will also be corrected.
> 
> I will be managing the site now. I will be taking a active and direct role within the community. In essence, we are going to turn LowEndBox into a really cool place for us techies, server admins etc ? Editorial independence will remain indefinitely.
> 
> Just to note, for once and for all, ChicagoVPS is not the same company as ColoCrossing and yes SysAdmin does indeed work for ColoCrossing. ColoCrossing has been responsible for hosting the website for about a year and a half.
> 
> The hack tonight was down to an exploit in Vanilla forums and due to poor server administration. We have taken steps to prevent this from happening in the future. User data was not compromised and we are looking to reset all passwords as soon as possible.
> 
> Have a good night!


----------



## blergh

That post is a load of bullshit, who in there right mind would think that he, or anyone else for that matter, was away. The fact that nothing has changed in years apart from completely dropping things like the wiki, the deadpool, tutorials and other interesting elements and replacing them with a boatload of CC-offers and ads that is. LEB/LET is dead and should stay that way, it was long dead/dying way prior to this too, this was just the last nail in the coffin.


----------



## drmike

WTF?  Liam just lost any credibility he had with that post, in my opinion.

LET was hacked because they weren't doing any Sysadmin work.

Thank button was removed due to an EXPLOIT.  Even though community members submitted the patched fix MANY months ago.

"Jon, from ColoCrossing, has been actively involved with helping run LowEndBox"

Huh?  What is Biloh doing all this time? Spying and banning or pretending to be Alex/Sysadmin.   Come on.   Actively helping?  They can't even maintain Nginx + PHP + Vanilla updates.  F*cking jokes.

" some may remember LEB was in a desperate state"

Was that before or after the DDoS takeover hoax?

"its position as a respectable server admin forum"

No chance of that happening unless they mortgage a Biloh property to put talented CONTRIBUTORS on staff to produce content.

"childness will not be tolerated."

How old is Liam?   Yeah, guess they are overdue to ban themselves and Chicag-ho-VPS.

"ratio between offers vs non-offer content will also be corrected"

Is that the problem?  Or is the problem the ratio of CC offers as a percentage of all offers?

"we are going to turn LowEndBox into a really cool place for us techies, server admins etc"

Free hookers and cocaine?  Cool place to hang out... Like daycare?

"ChicagoVPS is not the same company as ColoCrossing"

Not that again.   Do we need to point at all the issues with such a claim including Chris being on CC payroll, titled employee, sharing IPs with Biloh, etc.?  

"ColoCrossing has been responsible for hosting the website for about a year and a half."

These idiots can't even count.  Year and a half = 18 months.   DDoS attack on LET/LEB was March 2012.  That is 14 months for the math challenged.

"The hack tonight"

Tonight? It was the afternoon.  Buffalo is in Eastern Time Zone.  It was prime time. Daytime.

"User data was not compromised"

No, just IPs and emails and last login, first login, password hash.   But that isn't a compromise.

Someone tell Liam to SHUT THE FUCK UP.


----------



## Ash

I must admit that post really pissed me off, i thought Liam was a decent guy.


----------



## mikho

buffalooed said:


> The hack tonight"
> 
> Tonight? It was the afternoon.  Buffalo is in Eastern Time Zone.  It was prime time. Daytime.


Liam is UK based, it was night time for him.

I think CC people took "care" of the restore from backups ... Jon or Alex or ... whoever it was...

Give the guy some space, Liam has put ALOT of time and energy into the site and it would probably be a graveyard by now (not sure if that's a bad thing when looking at the outcome) if it wasn't for him.


----------



## mikho

GetKVM_Ash said:


> I must admit that post really pissed me off, i thought Liam was a decent guy.


Welcome Ash!

Why were you banned from LET? was there a reason ?


----------



## Ash

mikho said:


> Welcome Ash!
> 
> Why were you banned from LET? was there a reason ?


I requested to have it disabled yesterday and it looks like that was a good decision to make 


It was getting to a point where LET was bad for business, rather than an advantage.


----------



## mikho

Good to know that it was your choice and not a result of your posts.


----------



## drmike

Now I am confused.

Whole time Liam knew Colocrossing was running the show...?

Isn't that the opposite of what folks who interacted with Liam believed based on interactions?


----------



## Francisco

buffalooed said:


> Now I am confused.
> 
> Whole time Liam knew Colocrossing was running the show...?
> 
> Isn't that the opposite of what folks who interacted with Liam believed based on interactions?


I asked Liam a few minutes ago about it and he said he found out a few days ago.
I'm not sure how to feel about it.

Liam has his own livelihood to defend in this, he isn't going to lash out at his employer,

especially when he gets to do something he enjoys.

Francisco


----------



## drmike

Liam is disco dancing now on the topic elsewhere on LET:



> Look, I receive a small amount of compensation for my work at LEB/LET. This was previously paid by @chief and as of a few days, is now being fulfilled by Jon (via the lowendbox account). I have no relationship with CC other than being in contact with Jon.


So Liam believed CC was behind the site, but couldn't prove it until a few days ago?

He was being paid too...  Were other moderators being paid?

Colocrossing is utter deceptive shit.   They hid they were the man behind the curtain from the moderators.

Liam when he found out, just kept going along to get along.  Yeah, quality there.  

Worse is after all this, he's writing words defending it all and giving pep talks.

No thanks kid.


----------



## Ash

LMFAO...

*@Liam: I am not employed by CC but by LEB as a separate entity.*

Does this sound like somebody else we know?


----------



## blergh

GetKVM_Ash said:


> LMFAO...
> 
> *@Liam: I am not employed by CC but by LEB as a separate entity.*
> 
> 
> Does this sound like somebody else we know?


And what does that mean in practice? That his pay is from CC?

Also, OP, stop using your shitty tinyurl-clone.


----------



## Mun

GetKVM_Ash said:


> I must admit that post really pissed me off, i thought Liam was a decent guy.


Welcome, don't get disabled


----------



## blergh

Meh, hopefully this site or some other can fill in the void and we do not have to worry or bother with the whole LE*-drama. Also, stay on topic plz.


----------

